# Yangzhou TY-CO632 13x40 Gear Head Lathe rebuild.



## Sk7500 (Apr 8, 2021)

Three weeks of grunge cleaning. New bearings, replaced split nut gib, new placards (Thanks ChrisAttebery) New paint job, replaced missing handles. Ready for action!
​


----------



## markba633csi (Apr 8, 2021)

And it's a gap bed too! Nice
-Mark


----------



## Nogoingback (Apr 8, 2021)

Nice job on the lathe!


----------



## FOMOGO (Apr 8, 2021)

Looks great! Mike


----------



## Ken226 (Apr 13, 2021)

Nice!  Great work.

Those were imported by Jet, Grizzly, Enco, Birmingham and a few others for many years, under various names and model #s.

I have had the Birmingham version. The YCL1340GH for many years.  It's been a good lathe.   I've been getting spare and replacement parts from Grizzly.  The old discontinued G4016 is the same machine and they still stocks many parts for it.

Mines had alot of work done as well. Paint, powdercoat, Timken spindle bearings. Titanium handles, cerakoted knobs.   I added a pull out chip pan from a G0709.

The bed-ways on these are well hardened and last a long time.

My electrical controls, the Jog, Estop and power LED crumbled into powder from age.  I replaced them with stainless and anodized switches, in an aluminum panel.


----------



## Sk7500 (Apr 14, 2021)

Ken226 said:


> Nice!  Great work.
> 
> Those were imported by Jet, Grizzly, Enco, Birmingham and a few others for many years, under various names and model #s.
> 
> ...


That's great info! Thank you so much.
Your Lathe's an inspiration. Beautiful!  Love the tool rack. 
My electrical panel has the same issue. The Jog switch is about all that still works. I keep it unplugged when not in use because without the E-Stop button I can hear the relays humming.


----------



## DavidR8 (Apr 14, 2021)

Really nice work there!


----------



## Sk7500 (Apr 14, 2021)

FOMOGO said:


> Looks great! Mike


Thanks Mike.


----------



## Sk7500 (Apr 14, 2021)

Nogoingback said:


> Nice job on the lathe!


Thank you.


----------



## Sk7500 (Apr 14, 2021)

markba633csi said:


> And it's a gap bed too! Nice
> -Mark


Thanks Mark.


----------



## Ken226 (Apr 14, 2021)

Sk7500 said:


> That's great info! Thank you so much.
> Your Lathe's an inspiration. Beautiful!  Love the tool rack.
> My electrical panel has the same issue. The Jog switch is about all that still works. I keep it unplugged when not in use because without the E-Stop button I can hear the relays humming.



The switches are very easy and cheap to replace.

The lathe uses magnetic contactors for the motor, so current draw isn't an issue.  It has a 120v transformer, and the contactor coils are driven by 120vac.   A stainless 120vac green power led  was like 3$ on ebay.

If you want to use the existing panel, just pull the switches and measure the holes.  Switches in the appropriate size should be easy to find on Amazon or Ebay.


I ordered a stainless steel momentary for the jog, a stainless LED for the power light and an anodized aluminum Estop,  the made a new panel from a piece of 6061 aluminum plate.   For the switch holes i drilled 1/2" holes, then enlarged them to fit the new switches with a boring head in my mill.

I just layed the old panel over the 6061 plate and traced or the shape and holes with a pencil.   Cut the outside with a bandsaw, and drill/bore the holes.    I used a belt sander to clean up the cut edges.

Just connect the existing wires to the new switches. 

I used switches much like these. There are cheaper switches available but I was willing to pay more for the look and quality:

Estop:



			https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07MJ347XL/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_fabc_KB1V9JSY97995FRZ5XS4
		


Jog:



			https://www.amazon.com/dp/B079HR5Q4R/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_fabc_3JYC6GD367Z6GVS7RJKZ?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1
		


Power LED:








						PL8B-120 Alpinetech 8mm 120V AC/DC LED Metal Indicator Pilot Light Lamp Wire  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for PL8B-120 Alpinetech 8mm 120V AC/DC LED Metal Indicator Pilot Light Lamp Wire at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Sk7500 (Apr 14, 2021)

Ken226 said:


> The switches are very easy and cheap to replace.
> 
> The lathe uses magnetic contactors for the motor, so current draw isn't an issue.  It has a 120v transformer, and the contactor coils are driven by 120vac.   A stainless 120vac green power led  was like 3$ on ebay.
> 
> ...


WOW! That's more great info. I was looking at emergency stop switches alone that were over $100. But with what you came up with I can replace everything under $50!! 
Thanks again.


----------



## Ken226 (Apr 14, 2021)

Here's a pic of my panel.   I arranged the switches a little different than stock.   When you make it yourself, the sky's the limit.

I sandblasted and coated the upper headstock cover in Cerakote Cobalt,  and 3d printed a roll resistant TPU mat.   Glued down with RTV.  The headstock mat had to be printed in 2 pieces.  If you have access to a 3d printer, I'd be more happy to put th mat files on thingiverse for you.


   There's a similar mat up on top of the electronics box, and on the tailstock as well.


----------



## 71-bigblock (Apr 21, 2021)

Looks really nice, great job.


----------



## Sk7500 (Apr 21, 2021)

71-bigblock said:


> Looks really nice, great job.


Thank you.


----------

